# Live Find



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Well hard work and training paid off this week. Our team had a live find Wednesday night at 3am. Not my K9... I was heading up the K9 IC of the search. So thanks team and thanks to all of you for all I've learned from some of you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

That's what it's all about!

Details?? News link??

What team are you on again?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah team!

Nice when things turn out well.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations!!

That's the dream of every K9 SAR handler, even if not you personally, it's still your team and your team effort.


----------

